# Hello! Just Had To Post After Lurking For Ages-Wanna Be In Your Gang!



## Stilletto_Sam

Hi Everyone,

Title says it all really! I'm a Mum to two boys, 13 and 11 years old. Stepmum to 16 year old girl and 14 year old boy. Married last year, second time round. First time happy!! Trying for just one more of our own to complete the family/tribe-two dogs, two cats, 9 chickens and a rooster. As if my hands aren't full enough. Found this amazing site a coupe of weeks ago after agonising will we, won't we? Got IUD removed middle of January. No going back. I'm 40 years old and have been very lucky with both my pregnancies in the past-conceived my eldest on CD1! Youngest son was conceived after 6 months stopping Depo. Apart from being hospitalised with severe morning sickness second time around, everything was plain sailing. I'm a bit apprehensive this time around due to my age, but we'll see.
Looking forward to getting to know you all, perhaps make some friends, but most of all, enjoy the craic!!

LOL Stilletto xx


----------



## princess_bump

:hi: welcome to baby and bump :)


----------



## Englishrose80

Welcome! xx


----------



## Emma.Gi

Hiya and welcome :happydance:
Good luck TTC


----------



## mandy81

hi, wecome to baby and bump.


----------



## nataliecn

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## emie

:hi: and welcome


----------



## sam's mum

:hi: Welcome to BnB, and good luck! x


----------



## Pops

:wave: welcome to BnB!!!

Hope things go as you want and you get your BFP soon!!!

xxx


----------



## katycam

Welcome :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

:hi: and welcome x


----------

